# Hesitant to change brands, your thoughts?



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi All,
My Rocco eats Purina Puppy Chow (Large Breed Formula). It's what we started him on because that is what the breeder was already feeding him. He eats it just fine. The vet said it was fine when I told him what we were feeding Rocco. As I've been reading posts here, I've been wanting to feed him something "better". There are some brands that many of you have suggested that are within my financial capacity. However, I'm very hesitant to change his food. He's doing great (healthy, happy, eats well) and his poop is just about perfect (if there is such a thing). Having learned (reading here) how sensitive GSD's stomachs can be, I really don't want to change something that is working. 

What are your thoughts? Is there a reason why I _should_ change from Purina Puppy Chow?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

If you think he's doing well now wait until he's on a good food with proper nutrition. A lifetime of eating junk vs a lifetime of eating healthy food? The differences show. 

Puppy Chow - Dog Food Reviews - Purina Puppy Chow Large Breed - Powered by ReviewPost

Orijen - Dog Food Reviews - Orijen Puppy Large (archived) - Powered by ReviewPost

Which one do you think is better?

There are plenty of healthy good quality foods even for GSDs with sensitive tummies.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

sagelfn said:


> If you think he's doing well now wait until he's on a good food with proper nutrition. A lifetime of eating junk vs a lifetime of eating healthy food? The differences show.
> 
> Puppy Chow - Dog Food Reviews - Purina Puppy Chow Large Breed - Powered by ReviewPost
> 
> ...


Wow! Where is Orijen sold? I don't think I've seen it at the pet stores. What is the cost (more or less)?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That food is junk. He might be doing fine on the puppy chow, but I bet he'd do great (especially in the long run) on something healthier.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess I'm in a different camp than most people on here.

Runny poo's is terrible. I almost hold my breath and pray to the God's everytime I change foods. I pray a butterfly doesn't flap it's wings in Africa and cause my shepherds to have runny poo's. Seriously, if you have a dog that has a sensitive stomach....it's maddening finding the "right" food that's works.

My brother is what I call a "dog food snob" He feeds his dog high dollar stuff. Always use to roll his eyes b/c I was feeding diamond or Purina Smartblend. Sometimes, people have to do what they have to do. You have to use what works on your dog. Every dog is different. Some dog's need certain things. Some dog's can't handle certain foods.

Personally, I always hate to change a young pup's food unless they show signs of itchy skin or any other allergy. Then if I did change the food......I would do it very slowly. I would watch for any signs of allergies. I would expect mushy poo's for a few days. A little pumpkin (real pumpkin in a can, not the pumpkin pie filling) will help.

There are MUCH better brands for around the same price as Purina.

Just my 2 cents........Good luck in whatever decision you make. 

PS....there is a good sticky on dog food and what other members are feeding their dogs. A very good read if you decide to switch food. There is also a good section on "Raw feeding"


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My mom fed Purina to the dogs for YEARS. I learned about proper nutrition on here and convinced her to switch them to a better food. First they went on Taste of the Wild. Deal was, I pay for the dog food and she pays my car insurance. (With 6 dogs at the time, it was even). I forgot what happened, but we ended up going back to me paying my car insurance, but I got her to put the dogs on Kirkland. Not the greatest food, but definitely a few steps up from Purina. 
The dogs' coats are much shinier, they shed less, and they definitely poop less.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Angelina03 said:


> Wow! Where is Orijen sold? I don't think I've seen it at the pet stores. What is the cost (more or less)?


About $2.5-$3 a pound in Texas. So a 30lb bag is $75 to $90. I feed Precise, their Foundation formula is $39.99 for a 44lb bag.
Precise Dog Food | Review and Rating

Nutrisource is about the same quality and price point.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

OK. I'm convinced that I must change his food. I want my baby to be as healthy as possible. I will decide on a higer end kibble (not the highest as I cannot really afford that right now) and start tonight.

I know the change must be gradual. I'll start with 1/4 of the new and 3/4 of the old. Then half and half. Then 3/4 of the new and 1/4 of the old. Then all of the new.

Question: What should the time frame be for each mixture? Days? Weeks?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

How fast you make the change over will depend on your pup. If he responds well to the 1/4 change after two or three days, you might be safe to start him on half and half and then after a few more days onto 3/4, and so on.

Some dogs it takes weeks to make the change, and others it can be days. I recently changed my girl to a completely different food routine overnight because her poos were already woeful. I had nothing to lose! lol It worked for me and she's doing brilliantly now. But since your fella isn't having poo issues go a bit slower and see how he does.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

It should take about 10 - 14 days for a full switch.

You have the formula correct, so I would start with doing each ratio for 3 days, make sure no gut upset and no runny poops, if he is good at the end of the three days, then move the ratio higher of the new food and wait for 3 days again.

If at any time he has soft, runny or diarrhea poops, DO NOT change him all back to the old food all at once. Doing this can cause even more upset. Keep him on the ratio he was on when it started, add pumpkin (canned real, not pie filling), and super over boiled rice (should look something like a gruel when its done). The rice should replace 25% of the new food. Keep him on this until you see his poops stabilize. Then start again.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

You would be surprised by how affordable high quality kibble is. I feed Evo for LESS than the ProPlan my lab came home with me on.

While not endorsing doodles/mix-a-poos in any way, I find this calculator to be a real eye opener for most people. 

Dog Food Calculator


----------

